# Hopeful Anticipation



## John 2 (Apr 30, 2022)

Starlings are fearless scroungers.  Seagulls are worse and more aggressive.  Starlings have more manners.

Canon Powershot _(Occasional holiday camera_)


----------



## Overread (Apr 30, 2022)

That is indeed a lot of hope! 
They've clearly been taking lessons from the seagulls


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Apr 30, 2022)

-
Grea ttitle for that shot! 



Overread said:


> They've clearly been taking lessons from the seagulls



Good thing they haven't learned their bold attitude!


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 30, 2022)

Very nice shot and title.....


----------



## terri (May 2, 2022)

That is adorable!!   Bold little beggars, staring right at the people with the food.   I love it!


----------



## John 2 (May 2, 2022)

Many thanks Terri.


----------



## jeffashman (May 4, 2022)

Wonderful shot! I had a Starling on the fence this morning, but no shot as it was much too dark from the storm clouds.


----------



## John 2 (May 5, 2022)

Thanks Jeff.  we have a lot them here particularly near the sea.  In Blackpool, a holiday resort near here, they can bee seen as a large murmuration diving to roost under one of the piers each evening.


----------

